# Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

.... und lest den Leitartikel (Editorial: "DAFV- Quo Vadis") und den Artikel auf den Seiten 8 und 9 "DAFV-Präsidium legt Leitsätze für Gemeinschaftsfischen vor"..

Bisher brachten ja die Printmedien zum Thema Verbände und Angelpolitik nichts Substantielles.

Bestenfalls mal Pressemitteilungen aus den Verbänden oder weichgespülte Interviews mit der Präsidentin.

Hier wird nun aber endlich eindeutig Stellung bezogen:
Dass Angeln eben mehr ist als reine Nahrungsbeschaffung (dazu wird Dr. A.Winter zitiert aus "Der Angelsport" von 1925:
"Ums tägliche Brot angeln jedoch sehr wenige..."..)

Ebenso wird die Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Angler herausgestellt und dann im Gegensatz dazu der Entwurf des DAFV-Präsidiums mit seinem nur auf Verwertung ausgelegten Entwurf zum Gemeinschaftsangeln angeführt.

Im Artikel selber wird dann auch ausgeführt, dass es eben nicht sein kann, dass "berechtigte Anglerinteressen mehr oder minder  von Verbandsseite geopfert werden würden, statt diese endlich mit einem neuen, reformistischen Geist durchzusetzen..

Das alles kann ich so nur unterschreiben und daher auch mein Aufruf, die Fisch und Fang zu kaufen:
*Kauft Fisch und Fang!!*

Damit die auch in den Verlagen und Redaktionen eine positive Rückmeldung erhalten, wenn sie sich angelpolitisch positionieren und für Angler eintreten!

Da capo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Erweiterung 21.09. 2014*
Wir haben ja ein gutes Verhältnis zu den Kollegen von FuF, daher freut es uns besonders, dass uns der Chefredakteur, Henning Stühring, erlaubt hat, die Texte bei uns im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.

Zuerst also nachfolgend das Editorial von Henning Stühring, danach der Artikel, der so von der ganzen Redaktion getragen wird.

Als Quellenhinweis, und damit ihr wisst, welches Heft ihr kaufen sollt:

*Fisch und Fang, Ausgabe 10*






Hier die Texte:

*Editorial

DAFV-Quo vadis?*​Als sich die beiden deutschen Anglerverbände DAV und VDSF zum gemeinsamen DAFV (Deutscher Angelfischer-Verband) vereinigten, sind die Hoffnungen groß gewesen, dass die Interessen der Angler zukünftig mit einer kraftvollen Stimme umso nachdrücklicher vertreten werden. 

Nach einer gewissen „Schonzeit“ hört man jetzt, dass der DAFV konkret werden will. Hintergrund ist eine Tagung, auf der Leitsätze u.a. zum Thema „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ erarbeitet wurden (s. Aktuelles, S. 6). 

Der Entwurf des Präsidiums, der im Prinzip eine entsprechende VDSF-Richtlinie aus den 90er Jahren zu bundesweiter Geltung verhelfen würde, sieht die „Abgrenzung  erlaubter Gemeinschaftsfischen von verbotenen Wettfischen“ vor. 

Erstere seien „zulässig, wenn die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische sichergestellt ist [...] Eine sinnvolle Verwertung liegt vor bei einer Verwendung als Lebensmittel“.

Soll die Legitimation des Angelns, wozu auch nach unserem Verständnis Gemeinschaftsfischen mit sportivem Charakter zählen, allein auf den Nahrungserwerb reduziert werden - von der eigenen Lobby, die doch eigentlich Angler-Interessen vertreten soll? 

Das wäre dann wieder dieser unselige, vorauseilende Gehorsam gegenüber Öko-Fundamentalisten, womit zwar gewiss nicht alle, aber doch namhafte Vertreter des VDSF schon vor 20 Jahren Jahren viel Kredit bei der Basis verspielten. 

Alles tot zu knüppeln ist eben nicht „sinnvoll“, auch bei Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht!  

Es sei an dieser Stelle Dr. A. Winter aus „Der Angelsport“ zitiert: „Ums tägliche Brot angeln doch nur sehr wenige [...] Setze Dir selbst Deine Grenze nach unten, bezüglich Länge und Gewicht binde Dich nicht ans starre gesetzliche Mindestmaß [...]  Bedenke, dass nach Dir noch andere kommen, und mit Dir noch andere leben, die sich auch an Fischen und Fischfang erfreuen wollen, und dass jeder Fisch, den Du über den Bedarf hinaus erbeutest und behältst - die Allgemeinheit, und Deine Sportbrüder im Besonderen, schädigt.“

Der Artikel stammt aus dem Jahr 1925. 
Hier spricht die Vernunft eines nachhaltig denkenden Praktikers, der freimütig bekennt, dass man auch „zum Vergnügen“ angelt, und sein Appell an die Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Anglers ist aktueller denn je. 
Und was will das Präsidium des DAFV im Jahre 2014? Dieser Entwurf ist jedenfalls nicht der erhoffte große Wurf. Wohin der Weg führt, liegt nicht zuletzt an den Mitgliedern selbst. Damit es eben nicht zu einer noch bürokratischeren Überreglementierung am Fischwasser kommt.

Henning Stühring

*Artikel

DAFV-Präsidium legt Leitsätze für Gemeinschaftsfischen vor​*
Aktuelles-Meldung:

Berlin/Singhofen. Am 11. und 12. Juli fand auf Initiative des DAFV (Deutscher Angelfischerverband) eine Klausurtagung statt, bei der Leitsätze zu Gemeinschaftsfischen erarbeitet wurden. Dieser Entwurf des Präsidiums trägt 
folgenden Wortlaut: 

„Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) nimmt die Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. mit dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. im Jahre 2013 zum Anlass, zur Abgrenzung erlaubter Gemeinschaftsfischen von verbotenen Wettfischen seine Leitsätze zu Gemeinschaftsfischen in überarbeiteter Fassung vorzulegen. 
Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sinne dieser Leitsätze sind Angelveranstaltungen unter gleicher Zielvorgabe, deren Zeitpunkt und Ort durch Ausschreibung, Aushang oder sonstige Bekanntmachung von einem Veranstalter festgelegt werden. Der DAFV befürwortet derartige gemeinschaftliche Fischen, die das Vereins- bzw. Verbandsleben fördern, der sozialen Bindung dienen und die vielfach als traditionelle Veranstaltungen durchgeführt werden. 

Rechtsgrundlagen für Gemeinschaftsfischen, insbesondere für das Fangen, Hältern, Transportieren oder Töten gefangener Fische sind die Fischereigesetze und -verordnungen, das Tierschutzgesetz sowie die die Fischereiausübung betreffenden Teile des Naturschutz- und Wasserrechts. 

Für alle Gemeinschaftsfischen gelten darüber hinaus die Grundsätze der guten fachlichen Praxis sowie ggf. existierende Hege-/Bewirtschaftungspläne und Gewässerordnungen. 

Bei Veranstaltungen im Ausland sind neben dem dortigen Recht die Grundsätze des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes sowie diese Leitsätze zu beachten. Die Teilnehmer sind über die rechtlichen Vorgaben zu informieren. 
Gemeinschaftsfischen sind zulässig, wenn die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische sichergestellt ist, die/der Hegepflichtige der Veranstaltung zugestimmt hat sowie eventuell erforderliche Zustimmungen der Fachbehörden vorliegen. 
Eine sinnvolle Verwertung liegt vor bei einer Verwendung als Lebensmittel. Bei Veranstaltungen, die aus Hegegründen durchgeführt werden, kann die sinnvolle Verwertung auch auf andere Art erfolgen, z.B. als Futtermittel. 

Zulässige 
Gemeinschaftsfischen können abgeschlossen werden
• ohne Bewertung des Fangergebnisses
• mit Bewertung bestimmter Einzelfänge oder
• mit Erfassung des Fangs insgesamt.

Gemeinschaftsfischen, bei denen die Höhe des Gesamtfangs bewertet wird, sind nur vertretbar, wenn diese Fischen Hegemaßnahmen darstellen. 

Die Notwendigkeit für Hegefischen muss sich aus dem Zustand des Gewässers oder Fischbestands ergeben. 

Der Veranstalter kann Fangmethoden, Köder oder Futtereinsatz verbindlich vorgeben. 
Ein vorheriger Besatz des Angelgewässers mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung ist unzulässig. 
Die Teilnahme steht im Grundsatz jedem Mitglied des veranstaltenden Verbands oder Vereins sowie geladenen Personengruppen frei. 

Der Veranstalter kann aus sachlichen Gründen die Anzahl der Teilnehmer begrenzen. Über Gemeinschaftsfischen sollen Protokolle angefertigt werden, die Zeitpunkt, Ort, Teilnehmerzahl, Fangmenge (Stückzahl) und Fanggewicht nach Fischarten sowie ggf. besondere Vorkommnisse enthalten. Erinnerungsgaben sollen von ideeller Bedeutung sein und je Teilnehmer nur einen geringen Sachwert haben. 

In Abgrenzung zu erlaubten Gemeinschaftsfischen sind verbotene Wettfischen fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, die durch Wettbewerbscharakter geprägt sind. Dazu gehören, wenn nicht das Landesrecht etwas anderes regelt:
a) ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Qualifikation),
b) ein Antreten und Bewerten von 
geschlossenen Mannschaften,
c) eine wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung 
der Veranstaltung (z.B. Tombolafischen).“


Diese Leitsätze haben freilich keine unmittelbare rechtsverbindliche Wirkung; vorerst handelt es sich um einen Entwurf, der an die angeschlossenen Landes- und Spezialverbände sowie dann im August zur Beratung an die „Arbeitsgruppe Angeln“ ging, um schließlich im November auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV zur Abstimmung vorgelegt zu werden.

FISCH & FANG-Chefredakteur Henning Stühring kommentierte den Entwurf des DAFV-Präsidiums sehr kritisch (siehe dazu auch Editorial, S. 3) und mahnte deutliche Nachbesserungen an: „Wenn das einer der Preise für die Vereinigung der Anglerverbände ist, alte VDSF-Richtlinien aus den 90er Jahren neu auflegen zu müssen, fragt man sich, ob nicht noch mehr dahinter steckt. Schließlich sind laut Bundesfinanzmisterium ,Wettfischveranstaltungen als nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit vereinbar‘ anzusehen. Es scheint in dieser Frage wohl nicht zuletzt auch ums liebe Geld zu gehen. 
Eine drohende Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit kann und will sich kaum einer der Verantwortlichen leisten, dazu ist die finanzielle Situation offenbar zu prekär. Es darf aber nicht sein, dass erneut berechtigte Anglerinteressen von Verbandsseite mehr oder minder geopfert werden, statt diese endlich mit einem neuen, reformerischen Geist durchzusetzen. 

Das Angeln selbst steht doch nicht in der allgemeinen Kritik, ganz im Gegenteil: 
In den Massenmedien kommt unser Hobby besser weg denn je! Man nehme nur die wachsende Anzahl der Formate im TV. Daran ändert auch die eine kritische Reportage ,Hobby mit Widerhaken‘, die Anfang des Jahres im NDR lief, nichts. 

Der selbe Sender strahlt schon seit geraumer Zeit eine sehr sehenswerte Angelserie mit Frontmann Heinz Galling aus, bei der unser Hobby durchweg sehr positiv dargestellt wird. 

Oder man nehme den Sender DMAX, bei dem das Thema Angeln sogar zum festen Programm-Bestandteil gehört. 

Ich möchte ferner daran erinnern, dass die Strafanzeigen seitens der radikalen ,Tierrechtsorganisation‘ PETA gegen Teilnehmer an diversen Angelveranstaltungen (Fishing Masters, Königsfischen, etc.) allesamt gar nicht erst zur Verhandlung gekommen sind. 

Der Rechtsanwalt Elmar Weber, selbst ein leidenschaftlicher Angler, konnte mir gegenüber indes die Sorge entkräften, dass Inländern bei der Teilnahme an enstprechenden Veranstaltungen im Ausland strafrechtliche Konsequenzen befürchten müssen. 

Deutsche Angler dürfen also grundsätzlich weiterhin legal an Wettbewerben wie Europa- oder Weltmeisterschaften teilnehmen, sofern diese außerhalb der Bundesrepublik stattfinden. 

Das setzt gegebenenfalls eine neue Organisation voraus. Überhaupt könnten in der Folge verstärkt Austritte aus dem DAFV drohen.

Es liegt jetzt aber erst einmal an den Mitgliedern, diesen Entwurf des Präsidiums deutlich nachzubessern.“ 

-red-

PS:
Weitere Infos und Fragen rund um den DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164
da speziell und aktuell:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Hab's gestern nur angeflogen, aber hat mich gefreut, dass Henning Stellung bezieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Jepp, und zwar klar, eindeutig und anglerfreundlich..
Klasse!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

bekomme es seid jahren frei haus.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Und?
Schon gelesen?
Was hältste von dem Artikel?


----------



## silversurfer81 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Das beste, was ich bisher überhaupt über unseren BV (vor und nach Fusion) gelesen habe!!!!
Chapeau!#6

ich werde das der Redaktion noch persönlich mitteilen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

im Print, meinst Du?
;-))))

Richtig!!!


----------



## silversurfer81 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> im Print, meinst Du?
> ;-))))
> 
> Richtig!!!



mea culpa, 
selbstverständlich im massenwirksamen Printmedium.:m 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Thx
;-))))


----------



## BlankyB (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Ich habe auch ein Abo, die Fisch und Fang ist für mich sowieso die beste Angelzeitschrift, weil die Berichte am besten geschrieben sind, in jeder Hinsicht. |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fordfan1 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Brauche ich nicht zu kaufen,habe das ABO von meinem Op übernommen |wavey:


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Abo, die Fisch und Fang ist für mich sowieso die beste Angelzeitschrift, weil die Berichte am besten geschrieben sind, in jeder Hinsicht. |wavey:|wavey:



Dito!!!:m
Bin seit Jahren Abonnent und zufriedener Leser der FISCH & FANG!#6

Bin bisher leider noch nicht zum lesen der aktuellen Ausgabe gekommen, aber freue mich jetzt um so mehr darauf!:q

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Schleichwerbung ? :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Ne, Hr. Stühring wird in kürze ne Rechnung von Thomas bekommen


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Bin bisher leider noch nicht zum lesen der aktuellen Ausgabe gekommen...



... der Thread hier hat mich neugierig gemacht und nun habe ich mir gerade entsprechende Texte im Heft durchgelesen!

Absolut klasse, das Chefé Henning und die Redaktion der FISCH & FANG hier eindeutig Stellung in die richtige Richtung beziehen!#6
Das beste was zu dem Thema bisher veröffentlicht wurde und ich hoffe sehr, das da vielleicht ein kleiner Stein ins Rollen kommt und andere nachziehen. Nicht das wir Angler wirklich noch irgendwann von unseren "Interessenvertretern" ganz verkauft werden!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Moin Heiko.



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Nicht das wir Angler wirklich noch irgendwann von unseren "Interessenvertretern" ganz verkauft werden!


Der Zug ist (für Wessies wie uns) schon vor Jahrzehnten abgefahren.
Daran ändert auch eine neue Verpackung nix.
Im Gegenteil.



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Das beste was XXX zu dem Thema bisher  veröffentlicht wurde


XXX = in der _Print_-Presse!

Ich bin froh, dass es Henning ist, der den ersten Stein wirft.
Natürlich zu spät, aber zumindest als Erster der Drucker.

Bislang hat sich die gesamte Print-Medienlandschaft bei dem Thema nicht nur _nicht_ mit Ruhm bekleckert, sondern den Wahnsinn durch Wegschauen & Schweigen gefördert.

Auch das zuletzt erschienene Interview mit der Präsidentin wurde dem Niveau der F&F in gar keiner Weise gerecht; 
es war grottenpeinlich, journalistisch eine Sechs.   
Fünf minus vielleicht, im Vergleich mit dem Interview der Rute & Rolle davor, was eindeutig eine Sechs war.

Da gaben sich bislang die 3 großen Verlage aber gerne die Hand.
Gerade deswegen freue ich mich, dass dieses Eis nun gebrochen wird.

Die Big Three decken selbst zusammen genommen auflagentechnisch nicht die Masse der Angler ab, sind aber trotzdem _Meinungsmacher_.

Das ist das AB auch, eigentlich sogar deutlich mehr als die genannten Verlage, aber die Onlinemedien, selbst das Führende, hat es was diese Position angeht, immer noch schwerer als bedrucktes Papier.
Obwohl gerade hier die Basis viiiiiiiiel mehr mitredet! 
Das ist paradox, natürlich.

Die Rolle der Meinungsmacher trauten sich die Prints nie anzunehmen.
Wenn diese 3 + die Onlinemedien + die kleineren Fachmedien sich nur einmal in einer Sache einig wären, nämlich nicht nur Unterhaltungs- & Bespassungsprogramm für Angler zu sein, sondern Interessenvertretung, gerade weil die eigentliche Interessenvertretung komplett versagt und sogar gegen Anglerinteressen agiert...

Ach, ich träum schon wieder.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Die Printmedien könnten durch ihre Direktkontakte zu Industrie und bekannten Profis auch eventuell irgendwann ne Runde Kohle für echte (!) Pro-Angler-Lobby auftreiben. 

Quasi für einen Pro-Angler-Fonds, über den z. B. auch entsprechende Medienprofis finanziert werden, um das Image des Angelns in D positiv zu verändern. 

Inklusive intelligente, professionelle Nutzung von FB etc. für diesen Zweck. Um auch da mal gegenüber den Schützertypen kräftig aufzuholen.

Und der andererseits dazu genutzt werden könnte, Anglerstressern bei Bedarf auf dem Rechtsweg ganz kräftig eine einzuschenken. Sowie schützer-gestressten Anglern (z. B. im Pöter-Anzeigefall) unter die Arme zu greifen.

Damit das Regenstehenlassen und Kuschen endlich mal ein Ende hat.

Also Kohle, die sozusagen zum Agieren und nicht zum Ignorieren genutzt wird.

Aber auch das alles ist natürlich nur rein hypothetisch.

Ansonsten find ichs sehr gut, dass das Thema endlich auch mal im Print angesprochen wird. Immerhin ein Anfang. Da bleiben die dann auch hoffentlich dran.


----------



## donak (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Da werde ich mich gleich wohl mal zum Kiosk begeben und die Fisch und Fang mal erwerben.

Finde es durchaus positiv zu hören, dass sich mal ein Printmedium dazu äussert.

Edit: Gerade gelesen, schöne Stellungnahme, Hut ab!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Und ich bleibe dabei, um die Kollegen aus den Printmedien zu unterstützen, wenn sie sich nun auch solcher Themen annehmen:
*Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!*


Wir haben ja ein gutes Verhältnis zu den Kollegen von FuF, daher freut es uns besonders, dass uns der Chefredakteur, Henning Stühring, erlaubt hat, die Texte bei uns im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.

Zuerst also nachfolgend das Editorial von Henning Stühring, danach der Artikel, der so von der ganzen Redaktion getragen wird.

Als Quellenhinweis, und damit ihr wisst, welches Heft ihr kaufen sollt:

*Fisch und Fang, Ausgabe 10, 2014*





Hier die Texte:

*Editorial

DAFV-Quo vadis?*​Als sich die beiden deutschen Anglerverbände DAV und VDSF zum gemeinsamen DAFV (Deutscher Angelfischer-Verband) vereinigten, sind die Hoffnungen groß gewesen, dass die Interessen der Angler zukünftig mit einer kraftvollen Stimme umso nachdrücklicher vertreten werden. 

Nach einer gewissen „Schonzeit“ hört man jetzt, dass der DAFV konkret werden will. Hintergrund ist eine Tagung, auf der Leitsätze u.a. zum Thema „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ erarbeitet wurden (s. Aktuelles, S. 6). 

Der Entwurf des Präsidiums, der im Prinzip eine entsprechende VDSF-Richtlinie aus den 90er Jahren zu bundesweiter Geltung verhelfen würde, sieht die „Abgrenzung  erlaubter Gemeinschaftsfischen von verbotenen Wettfischen“ vor. 

Erstere seien „zulässig, wenn die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische sichergestellt ist [...] Eine sinnvolle Verwertung liegt vor bei einer Verwendung als Lebensmittel“.

Soll die Legitimation des Angelns, wozu auch nach unserem Verständnis Gemeinschaftsfischen mit sportivem Charakter zählen, allein auf den Nahrungserwerb reduziert werden - von der eigenen Lobby, die doch eigentlich Angler-Interessen vertreten soll? 

Das wäre dann wieder dieser unselige, vorauseilende Gehorsam gegenüber Öko-Fundamentalisten, womit zwar gewiss nicht alle, aber doch namhafte Vertreter des VDSF schon vor 20 Jahren viel Kredit bei der Basis verspielten. 

Alles tot zu knüppeln ist eben nicht „sinnvoll“, auch bei Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht!  

Es sei an dieser Stelle Dr. A. Winter aus „Der Angelsport“ zitiert: „Ums tägliche Brot angeln doch nur sehr wenige [...] Setze Dir selbst Deine Grenze nach unten, bezüglich Länge und Gewicht binde Dich nicht ans starre gesetzliche Mindestmaß [...]  Bedenke, dass nach Dir noch andere kommen, und mit Dir noch andere leben, die sich auch an Fischen und Fischfang erfreuen wollen, und dass jeder Fisch, den Du über den Bedarf hinaus erbeutest und behältst - die Allgemeinheit, und Deine Sportbrüder im Besonderen, schädigt.“

Der Artikel stammt aus dem Jahr 1925. 

Hier spricht die Vernunft eines nachhaltig denkenden Praktikers, der freimütig bekennt, dass man auch „zum Vergnügen“ angelt, und sein Appell an die Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Anglers ist aktueller denn je. 

Und was will das Präsidium des DAFV im Jahre 2014? 

Dieser Entwurf ist jedenfalls nicht der erhoffte große Wurf. 

Wohin der Weg führt, liegt nicht zuletzt an den Mitgliedern selbst. 

Damit es eben nicht zu einer noch bürokratischeren Überreglementierung am Fischwasser kommt.

Henning Stühring

*Artikel

DAFV-Präsidium legt Leitsätze für Gemeinschaftsfischen vor​*
Aktuelles-Meldung:

Berlin/Singhofen. Am 11. und 12. Juli fand auf Initiative des DAFV (Deutscher Angelfischerverband) eine Klausurtagung statt, bei der Leitsätze zu Gemeinschaftsfischen erarbeitet wurden. Dieser Entwurf des Präsidiums trägt 
folgenden Wortlaut: 

„Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) nimmt die Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. mit dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. im Jahre 2013 zum Anlass, zur Abgrenzung erlaubter Gemeinschaftsfischen von verbotenen Wettfischen seine Leitsätze zu Gemeinschaftsfischen in überarbeiteter Fassung vorzulegen. 
Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sinne dieser Leitsätze sind Angelveranstaltungen unter gleicher Zielvorgabe, deren Zeitpunkt und Ort durch Ausschreibung, Aushang oder sonstige Bekanntmachung von einem Veranstalter festgelegt werden. Der DAFV befürwortet derartige gemeinschaftliche Fischen, die das Vereins- bzw. Verbandsleben fördern, der sozialen Bindung dienen und die vielfach als traditionelle Veranstaltungen durchgeführt werden. 

Rechtsgrundlagen für Gemeinschaftsfischen, insbesondere für das Fangen, Hältern, Transportieren oder Töten gefangener Fische sind die Fischereigesetze und -verordnungen, das Tierschutzgesetz sowie die die Fischereiausübung betreffenden Teile des Naturschutz- und Wasserrechts. 

Für alle Gemeinschaftsfischen gelten darüber hinaus die Grundsätze der guten fachlichen Praxis sowie ggf. existierende Hege-/Bewirtschaftungspläne und Gewässerordnungen. 

Bei Veranstaltungen im Ausland sind neben dem dortigen Recht die Grundsätze des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes sowie diese Leitsätze zu beachten. Die Teilnehmer sind über die rechtlichen Vorgaben zu informieren. 
Gemeinschaftsfischen sind zulässig, wenn die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische sichergestellt ist, die/der Hegepflichtige der Veranstaltung zugestimmt hat sowie eventuell erforderliche Zustimmungen der Fachbehörden vorliegen. 
Eine sinnvolle Verwertung liegt vor bei einer Verwendung als Lebensmittel. Bei Veranstaltungen, die aus Hegegründen durchgeführt werden, kann die sinnvolle Verwertung auch auf andere Art erfolgen, z.B. als Futtermittel. 

Zulässige 
Gemeinschaftsfischen können abgeschlossen werden
• ohne Bewertung des Fangergebnisses
• mit Bewertung bestimmter Einzelfänge oder
• mit Erfassung des Fangs insgesamt.

Gemeinschaftsfischen, bei denen die Höhe des Gesamtfangs bewertet wird, sind nur vertretbar, wenn diese Fischen Hegemaßnahmen darstellen. 

Die Notwendigkeit für Hegefischen muss sich aus dem Zustand des Gewässers oder Fischbestands ergeben. 

Der Veranstalter kann Fangmethoden, Köder oder Futtereinsatz verbindlich vorgeben. 
Ein vorheriger Besatz des Angelgewässers mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung ist unzulässig. 
Die Teilnahme steht im Grundsatz jedem Mitglied des veranstaltenden Verbands oder Vereins sowie geladenen Personengruppen frei. 

Der Veranstalter kann aus sachlichen Gründen die Anzahl der Teilnehmer begrenzen. Über Gemeinschaftsfischen sollen Protokolle angefertigt werden, die Zeitpunkt, Ort, Teilnehmerzahl, Fangmenge (Stückzahl) und Fanggewicht nach Fischarten sowie ggf. besondere Vorkommnisse enthalten. Erinnerungsgaben sollen von ideeller Bedeutung sein und je Teilnehmer nur einen geringen Sachwert haben. 

In Abgrenzung zu erlaubten Gemeinschaftsfischen sind verbotene Wettfischen fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, die durch Wettbewerbscharakter geprägt sind. Dazu gehören, wenn nicht das Landesrecht etwas anderes regelt:
a) ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung (Qualifikation),
b) ein Antreten und Bewerten von 
geschlossenen Mannschaften,
c) eine wirtschaftliche Zielrichtung 
der Veranstaltung (z.B. Tombolafischen).“


Diese Leitsätze haben freilich keine unmittelbare rechtsverbindliche Wirkung; vorerst handelt es sich um einen Entwurf, der an die angeschlossenen Landes- und Spezialverbände sowie dann im August zur Beratung an die „Arbeitsgruppe Angeln“ ging, um schließlich im November auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV zur Abstimmung vorgelegt zu werden.

FISCH & FANG-Chefredakteur Henning Stühring kommentierte den Entwurf des DAFV-Präsidiums sehr kritisch (siehe dazu auch Editorial, S. 3) und mahnte deutliche Nachbesserungen an: „Wenn das einer der Preise für die Vereinigung der Anglerverbände ist, alte VDSF-Richtlinien aus den 90er Jahren neu auflegen zu müssen, fragt man sich, ob nicht noch mehr dahinter steckt. Schließlich sind laut Bundesfinanzmisterium ,Wettfischveranstaltungen als nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit vereinbar‘ anzusehen. Es scheint in dieser Frage wohl nicht zuletzt auch ums liebe Geld zu gehen. 
Eine drohende Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit kann und will sich kaum einer der Verantwortlichen leisten, dazu ist die finanzielle Situation offenbar zu prekär. Es darf aber nicht sein, dass erneut berechtigte Anglerinteressen von Verbandsseite mehr oder minder geopfert werden, statt diese endlich mit einem neuen, reformerischen Geist durchzusetzen. 

Das Angeln selbst steht doch nicht in der allgemeinen Kritik, ganz im Gegenteil: 
In den Massenmedien kommt unser Hobby besser weg denn je! Man nehme nur die wachsende Anzahl der Formate im TV. Daran ändert auch die eine kritische Reportage ,Hobby mit Widerhaken‘, die Anfang des Jahres im NDR lief, nichts. 

Der selbe Sender strahlt schon seit geraumer Zeit eine sehr sehenswerte Angelserie mit Frontmann Heinz Galling aus, bei der unser Hobby durchweg sehr positiv dargestellt wird. 

Oder man nehme den Sender DMAX, bei dem das Thema Angeln sogar zum festen Programm-Bestandteil gehört. 

Ich möchte ferner daran erinnern, dass die Strafanzeigen seitens der radikalen ,Tierrechtsorganisation‘ PETA gegen Teilnehmer an diversen Angelveranstaltungen (Fishing Masters, Königsfischen, etc.) allesamt gar nicht erst zur Verhandlung gekommen sind. 

Der Rechtsanwalt Elmar Weber, selbst ein leidenschaftlicher Angler, konnte mir gegenüber indes die Sorge entkräften, dass Inländern bei der Teilnahme an enstprechenden Veranstaltungen im Ausland strafrechtliche Konsequenzen befürchten müssen. 

Deutsche Angler dürfen also grundsätzlich weiterhin legal an Wettbewerben wie Europa- oder Weltmeisterschaften teilnehmen, sofern diese außerhalb der Bundesrepublik stattfinden. 

Das setzt gegebenenfalls eine neue Organisation voraus. Überhaupt könnten in der Folge verstärkt Austritte aus dem DAFV drohen.

Es liegt jetzt aber erst einmal an den Mitgliedern, diesen Entwurf des Präsidiums deutlich nachzubessern.“ 

-red-


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Und verbreitet das ruhig weiter!!!


----------



## raini08 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Eine Frage an EUCH ALLE , ich bin Blutiger Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger,ich suche eine Anglerzeitschrift die für meine Bedürfnisse am besten ist , Danke für eure Hilfe und ein freundliches Petri Heil raini08


----------



## BlankyB (21. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Natürlich Fisch und Fang #h


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Klar, die Fisch&Fang echt super!

 Allerdings recht selten was für Fliegenfischer drin.
 Aber ansonst super!
 Ich hab die auch!

 Hatte zwischendurch auch mal noch zusätzlich den Blinker, aber an die Fisch&Fang kommt der meiner Meinung nach nicht ran.
 Da gehen aber die Meinungen bekanntlich auseinander, weshalb ich  jetzt hier keine Disskussion anzetteln will. Wer lieber den Blinker liest, soll das auch weiterhin tun, solange er damit glücklich ist.

 Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mit der Fisch&Fang zufriedener bin.


----------



## kuestentanne (22. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Wenn ich hier immer über diesen Verbandshickhack, diese sogenannten Natur- und Tieschützer, eigenartige Angelregeln usw. lese, freue ich mich jedesmal, in Schweden zu leben und zu angeln. 
Wobei hier auch nicht alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist. 
Der Catch and Release Wahn geht bei einigen mittlerweile in die falsche  Richtung. Da werden Angler von C&R Anhängern in sozialen Netzen gemobbt, wenn sie mal nen Hecht abgeschlagen haben oder der Hecht mal ein bisschen blutet auf dem Foto. Letzteres lässt sich doch gar nicht immer vermeiden, egal wie vorsichtig man ist. Zumal bei einigen Bildern nicht mal klar ist, ob das Blut nicht das des Anglers ist dank Handlandung... 

Nun lebe ich schon über 8 Jahre in Stockholm, ein Fisch und Fang Abo habe ich trotzdem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



kuestentanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier immer über diesen Verbandshickhack, diese sogenannten Natur- und Tieschützer, eigenartige Angelregeln usw. lese, *freue ich mich jedesmal, in Schweden zu leben und zu angeln. *



Kannst Du.....

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen:
Das Schöne ist aber, dass auch die Kollegen der Printmedien (zumindest mal FuF) das nicht nur gemerkt haben, dass verbandstechnisch einiges schief läuft.

Sondern das auch öffentlich machen und klar Stellung beziehen..

Daher sollte man das auch unterstützen..


----------



## Deep Down (22. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Rolle der Meinungsmacher trauten sich die Prints nie anzunehmen.
> Wenn diese 3 + die Onlinemedien + die kleineren Fachmedien sich nur einmal in einer Sache einig wären, nämlich nicht nur Unterhaltungs- & Bespassungsprogramm für Angler zu sein, sondern Interessenvertretung, gerade weil die eigentliche Interessenvertretung komplett versagt und sogar gegen Anglerinteressen agiert...



Endlich wird man von dort nun auch mal kritisch und gibt eine Stellungsnahme ab!

Hoffentlich bleibt es zur Gewissensberuhigung nicht allein dabei!

@Thomas
Schön, dass ihr nun nicht mehr die einzigen seid, die darauf aufmerksam machen.


Im Übrigen definiert der DAFV nun erstmal die sinnvolle Verwertung des Fanges im Sinne der Lebensmittelverschaffung selbst!
Schlimmer kann ein Verband seine Mitglieder durch eigene Vorgaben nicht mehr selbst einschränken! Darauf kann sich dann jeder berufen!
Da folgt zwar noch ein Satz zu Hegemassnahmen. Dort nennt man dann aber unerklärlicherweise als Zweck "Futtermittel". Offenbar muss aus Sicht des DAFV jeder gefangene Fisch getötet werden.
Man man man! Wann begreifen die endlich, dass man die Rechtfertigung des Angelns breiter aufstellen sollte und dies auch so vertreten sollte.

Die Kurve bekommt dieses der Realität und den angelerischen Interessen weit entrückte Komitee eh nicht, denn dafür bedarf es eines völligen Umdenkens.

Für den DAFV fällt mir daher nur eine sinnvolle Verwertung ein......entsorgen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Endlich wird man von dort nun auch mal kritisch und gibt eine Stellungsnahme ab!
> 
> Hoffentlich bleibt es zur Gewissensberuhigung nicht allein dabei!


Glaube ich nicht, ich denke - gerade beim Artikel, hinter dem ja so die ganze Redaktion steht - dass man da auch die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt hat.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Für den DAFV fällt mir daher nur eine sinnvolle Verwertung ein......entsorgen!


Mein Reden....
#6


----------



## GandRalf (22. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Natürlich!

Ohne Angler kein Leserklientel. Also kein (Ab-)Umsatz .
Jeder der durch die Angelfischerei sein Geld verdient sollte sich entsprechend positionieren. Auch zum Beispiel die Geräteindustrie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Richtig..


----------



## Steinbuttt (23. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Jeder der durch die Angelfischerei sein Geld verdient sollte sich entsprechend positionieren. Auch zum Beispiel die Geräteindustrie.



Das Desinteresse der Angelgeräteindustrie kann ich auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen! #c|kopfkrat

Jede andere Branche hätte sich längst für die Interessen ihrer Kundschaft stark gemacht, hier aber werden die Probleme einfach ignoriert!;+

Fakt ist aber, je mehr das Angeln in unserem Land eingeschränkt wird, um so weniger werden dieses Hobby ausüben und da gehen dann 'ne Menge Kunden/Käufer verloren!

Die Angelgeräteindustrie bezahlt doch so tolle PR- und Werbeleute, um uns ständig all die tollen Produkte anzupreisen!
Warum inverstiert man hier nicht mal etwas Geld und beauftragt solche Leute mal etwas für das Image der Angler zu tun!?:m

Auf lange Sicht wäre diese Investition gut angelegt, denn je besser das Image des Angelns ist, um so mehr Leute werden sich dafür interessieren ... und das bedeutet viele neue Kunden/Käufer!:q

Und mit einem erheblich besseren Image, hätte man auch ein ganz anderes Auftreten, um eben bestimmte unsinnige Gesetze und Regelungen zu verändern, abzuschaffen oder zu ersetzen!#6
Und noch besser würde das gelingen, wenn eben zb. die Printmedien und die Geräteindustie als Einheit hinter solchen Veränderungen stehen und Druck machen ... da wäre es für die "Verbandsfuzzis" dann nicht mehr so einfach uns Angler zu "verkaufen"!#6

Sehr lange kämpfte das Anglerboard allein, nun ist die Fisch & Fang, als auflagenstärkste Fachzeitschrift dabei ... vielleicht könnt ihr euch mit eurem guten Draht zu Geräteindustrie, da mal Gehör verschaffen, um eventuell doch noch den einen oder anderen dazu zu gewinnen ... ???:m

Kati meint ja "Alles zu spät" ... ich hoffe aber sehr, das er sich irrt ... !?

In einem sind wir uns aber alle einig: Der Verband, so wie er da momentan besteht, *muss weg!!!*

Gruß Heiko


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Genau, hab ja auch weiter vorne schon Ähnliches vorgeschlagen.

Ist halt die Frage, wie man "die Industrie" definiert. Für manche Branchenriesen ist Deutschland halt im Vergleich zu den USA usw. nur ein verschwindend winziger Markt.

Insofern würde sich das evtl. eher auf hiesige Händler etc. beziehen, die die potentiellen Auswirkungen halt deutlicher bzw. direkter spüren als internationale Multikonzernmonster...

Oder halt zu Anfang zumindest ein Zusammenschluss deutscher Hersteller/Händler in dieser Richtung - aber das sind halt auch Konkurrenten.

Wenn mans jedoch unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft" sehen würde, könnten die sich von mir aus gerne mit anglerfreundlichen Förderaktionen be-konkurrieren. 

Von mir aus auch jeder für sich, falls die Konkurrenz nem "Gemeinschaftsfonds" im Wege stehen würde - jeder einzelne und noch so kleine Hersteller betreibt ausrichtungs-, segment- und zielgruppenunabhängig ein intelligenter gemachtes Marketing als alle Verbandshansel zusammen. 

Denn die betreiben gar keins - und wenn überhaupt mal, dann nur völlig hängengeblieben und in der ganz falschen Richtung.

Denn ein Hersteller/Händler will ja schließlich was verkaufen - darum MUSS er sich drum kümmern und sich da was möglichst Wirkungsvolles ausdenken, wenn er auf Dauer überleben will. 

Er bekommt ja schließlich keine Abzock-Erntebeiträge automatisch ohne eigenes Zutun hinterhergeschmissen und ist darum gezwungen, sich anzustrengen - wenn er sich da keine Mühe gibt, ist er früher oder später erledigt.

Dieser Leistungszwang fällt bei den Verbänden durch das Auto-Kohleernten leider weg. Es sei denn, die werden endlich mal finanziell ausgeblutet.

Effektives Verbandskillen geht IMO nur über Kohleentzug. Aber wie man sieht, scheint da ja nicht grade ne allgemeine Ausblutungstendenz zu herrschen - die Beitragszurückhalter sind bislang zu wenige.

Mir völlig unverständlich, warum die Verbandsfreaks für ihren verbrochenen Mist auch noch finanziell belohnt und am Leben gehalten werden. In der Privatwirtschaft wären die schon längst als geschäfts- und imageschädigend sowie höchst uneffektiv entsorgt worden (es sei denn, es handelt sich dabei um schnell woanders wieder auftauchende Abfindungs-Großbanker *gggg*).

Denn was die machen, ist schlichtweg Sabotage und Anp***** der eigenen Klientel. Da könnte man ja schon fast zum Verschwörungstheoretiker mutieren und vermuten, da seien absichtlich Saboteure von dunklen Schützermächten eingesetzt worden, um das Angeln durch die Hintertür zu erledigen. 

Ich kenne allgemein kein Beispiel für eine schlechtere "Interessenvertretung". Angler scheinen denen völlig egal zu sein - man könnte fast meinen, dass da absichtlich an einer allgemeinen Senkung der Anglerzahlen in D gearbeitet wird = je mehr Leuten der Bock dran und drauf vermiest wird, desto besser.

Somit wäre es toll, wenn sich "die Industrie" da in irgendeiner Richtung mal als positiver Gegenpol drum kümmert.

Wäre IMO ja schließlich auch (ver-)kaufsfördernd, wenn Kunden den Eindruck haben, dass Hersteller und Händler in dieser Richtung was für sie tun.

Das wäre dann sozusagen ne Form von positivem Wettbewerb - den die Printmedien durch ihre Connections IMO unterstützen könnten. Vielleicht durch Berichte über "gesponsertes Schnupperangeln für Jedermann" (sofern sich denn Sponsoren findet) etc. 

Machbar eventuell an FoPus ohne Angelscheinzwang etc. - an solchen Anlagen sind die Fangchancen auch nicht so schlecht, was für die Motivation der bislang nichtangelnden und nicht-scheinhabenden Teilnehmer natürlich sehr wichtig ist (vor allem Kinder wollen ja nicht tagelang in der verschlammten Einsamkeit auf nen Großkarpfen warten, da muss erfolgsmäßig erstmal recht schnell was sichtbar gehen).

Die Ecken mit reinem Friedfischangeln auf Touristenschein (?) wären dafür vielleicht auch was und vergleichsweise ne Runde natürlicher. Hauptsache, der Zugang ist da möglichst einfach und grenzt niemanden von vorn herein aus. Auch sowas ließe sich evtl. organisieren.

Und eben jedes Mal mit entsprechend umfangreicher und deshalb für Sponsoren aus Werbegründen reizvoller Berichterstattung.

Hypothetisch: 

Wo sich dann die Sponsoren dann nach ner Weile ein Rennen und die Möglichstgeilheit ihrer Schnupperangeln etc. liefern und sich dabei gegenseitig übertreffen wollen - in jedem Heft dann ein anderer Bericht, der das Ganze dann jeweils ausführlich schildert.

Und idealerweise dann irgendwann nicht nur in Angelmagazinen, sondern auch noch in "konventionell öffentlichen" Print- und Internetmedien (Tageszeitungen, Freizeithefte, Jugendmagazine sowie deren Online-Auftritte etc.). 

Die dann noch idealererweise ohne Nachhilfe ganz von allein positiv drauf anspringen und entsprechend berichten (was bei der aktuellen Schützer-Mode jedoch evtl. ziemlich zäh und langwierig werden könnte - mit Gutmenschenberichten lassen sich zumindest gerade höhere Auflagen erzielen; daher eher ein zusätzliches Fernziel).

Inkl. Pics von zufriedenen und glücklichen Teilnehmern, die dann halt das jeweils gesponserte Tackle sichtbar in den Flossen halten. Wenn das bisherige Nichtangler zum Angeln bringt - optimal. 

Hauptsache, die angeln dann - mit welcher Marke, ist für das Grundprinzip bzw. -ziel (= bisherige Nichtangler fürs Angeln begeistern und positiv bei möglichst vielen Weiterhin-Nichtanglern dastehen) vollkommen latte. 

Daher darf das Ganze auch nicht elitär rüberkommen, sondern muss den Eindruck vermitteln, dass jeder unabhängig vom Geldbeutel und Alter mitmachen kann. Und schlichtweg fett Spaß dabei hat.

Bei jedem Skirennen werden im Ziel erstmal die Bretter in der Glotze sichtbar sichtbar hochgereckt, ist auch da ganz normal. Skifahren an sich wird trotzdem von allen möglichen Altersgruppen und Gesellschaftsschichten als geil empfunden.

Wenn Heftauflagen und Hersteller- bzw. Händlerumsatz dadurch steigen, solls vollkommen recht sein - dann haben alle Beteiligten was davon. Pseudoidealistisches Anti-Kommerz-Gegacker ist da völlig fehl am Platz, wenn Pro-Angler-Kohle seitens der Privatwirtschaft effektiv lockergemacht werden soll. 

Denn die wird nur lockergemacht, wenn im Gegenzug was für die Sponsoren dabei rausspringt = Umsatzsteigerung, Kundenbindung, Neukundengewinn, Imagegewinn, Reichweitensteigerung. Sprich: Der zu erwartende Gewinn muss langfristig (!) höher als die Investition sein.

Das ist aber gar nicht schlimm und ein ganz normaler Wirtschaftsmechanismus - der allgemeine Hauptmotor ist nun mal Kohle. Geld regiert die Welt, daran ist nichts zu ändern. 

Also gilt es, diese Wirtschaftsmechanismen entsprechend intelligent zu instrumentalisieren. Mit Heiligenidealismus kommt man da keine 5 cm weit - von mir aus können bei Pro-Angler-Aktionen fette Werbebanner im Hintergrund hängen.

Mir auch völlig wurst, welche Marke dann da draufsteht - Hauptsache, es wird im Sinne von Pro-Angeln agiert und das Image des Angelns positiv in der Öffentlichkeit gestärkt. Dann wird das gutmenschliche Passantengepöbel vielleicht auch mal weniger.

Solche Kampagnen funzen, wenn sie professionell und systematisch gemacht sind (inkl. Facebook, andere Netzmedien usw.)  - die ganzen Schützerheinis machens vor und fahren damit unglaubliche Spendenbeträge ein. Die wissen ganz genau, was sie da tun und wie sie (organisatorisch) vorzugehen haben.

Aber sowas kostet halt kräftig, da es professionelle Experten bedingt. Die Industrie wird sowas daher nur machen (bzw. ihre eigenen Experten dafür abstellen), wenn sich solche Investitionen für sie nachweisbar in Zahlen lohnen.

Die steht verständlicherweise nicht auf Drauflegergeschäfte - deren Job ist schlichtweg Geldverdienen, nicht Rumsozialamten. Also muss da für die ne gewisse finanzielle Motivation gegeben sein.

Vielleicht könnte "die Industrie" ja sogar mal konkret ausrechnen, welche Umsatzzuwächse ihr eine Investition in Pro-Angler-Aktionen bringen würde. 

Dafür gibts doch bestimmt irgendwelche Forecast-Experten - ich kann sowas nicht beurteilen, bin weder BWL- noch Statistikspezialist. Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass sowas eventuell schon ausgerechnet und als nicht lohnenswert eingestuft wurde.

Als Vermittlungs- und Präsentationsorgan könnte die Printpresse da IMO jedenfalls ne ganz gute Rolle übernehmen. Hersteller anhauen, ob die vielleicht doch Bock auf Pro-Angler-Sponsorenaktionen hätten etc.

Aber wie gesagt: Wäre, könnte, würde... wenigstens wurde das Thema auch im Print endlich mal klar angesprochen. Schonmal besser als nichts.

Amen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt: Wäre, könnte, würde... wenigstens wurde das Thema auch im Print endlich mal klar angesprochen. Schonmal besser als nichts.
> 
> Amen.


Das ist der Punkt!


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Damit das hier nicht zu "industriemäßig" abdriftet, mach ich dazu mal n extra Fred auf - bis gleich (falls dann falsch positioniert, bitte entsprechend verschieben).

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292167


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Also ich habe jetzt auch ne Fisch und Fang und sage einfach nur "Daumen hoch"! Mehr davon. Endlich mal...


----------



## RayZero (24. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Hab se mir gestern auch geholt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Sehr schön!


----------



## chris 1978 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

das gemauschel muss auch endlich mal ein nde haben ich finds klasse danke an fisch und fang  die okt. ausgabe ist gekauft  und ein abo wird folgen fangbericht und neuheitentests zu lesen ist klasse 
aber auch der politische hintergrund  is für alle sehr interessant denn offenbar geht den worten der angler auf dem weg vom verein zum verband einiges verloren 
wie gesagt ich finds klasse weiter so !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Wenn Du wirklich wissen willst, was da alles gemauschelt wird und verloren geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164

Aber sehr gut, dass die Jungs von FuF da endlich in die Gänge kommen!!


----------



## RayZero (25. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Wollt gerade die DVD gucken, leg sie ein, geht nichts.
Hol die DVD raus, schau mir die Rückseite an - total versüfft das Teil.
Versucht den Süff abzuwaschen -> keine Chance.

Na toll - hätte die gerne gesehen |uhoh:


----------



## Steinbuttt (29. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



RayZero schrieb:


> Wollt gerade die DVD gucken, leg sie ein, geht nichts.
> Hol die DVD raus, schau mir die Rückseite an - total versüfft das Teil.
> Versucht den Süff abzuwaschen -> keine Chance.
> 
> Na toll - hätte die gerne gesehen |uhoh:



Hallo Ray,

habe alle DVDs der FISCH & FANG die bisher erschienen sind zuhause, aber das ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.|kopfkrat

Allerdings ist es bei anderen schon mal vorgekommen, das keine DVD beim Abo-Heft dabei war ... daher weiß ich auch, das die Fisch & Fang da beim Bescheid geben sehr schnell eine entsprechende DVD zusendet.

Ruf doch einfach mal dort an:

http://www.fischundfang.de/Abo/Abo-Kontakt

Und ich bin mir sicher, das Du schnellstmöglich eine neue DVD zugesendet bekommst!#6

gruß Heiko


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. September 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

So etwas kann grundsätzlich bei DVDs in Zeitschriften hin und wieder mal passieren. Je nachdem wo man die gekauft hat, gibt es noch einen weg vom Produzent zum Lager zum Transporteur bis hin zum Kiosk/Geschäfts. Da kann es immer mal vorkommen das die DVD entnommen, abgerissen oder auch zerstört wurde. Und wenn dem Postboten eine Cola ausgekippt ist.... wer weiß ob es dann vorher zurück geht. 

Wie der Vorredner bereits sagte, einfach anrufen bzw. schreiben und die werden dir die nötigen Schritte mitteilen damit du eine neue DVD bekommst. In der Regel sollte man diese kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## RayZero (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Hätte ja die Ausgabe gekauft und da war leider die DVD defekt. Habe daraufhin Herrn Kalweit von der F&F eine Mail geschrieben was man denn da machen kann. Keine zwei Tage später hatte ich die DVD + einem Päckchen Haken + Sticker im Briefkasten als Ersatz! Und ich hab noch nicht mal ein Abo! Das nenne ich TOP!






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steinbuttt (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hätte ja die Ausgabe gekauft und da war leider die DVD defekt. Habe daraufhin Herrn Kalweit von der F&F eine Mail geschrieben was man denn da machen kann. Keine zwei Tage später hatte ich die DVD + einem Päckchen Haken + Sticker im Briefkasten als Ersatz! Und ich hab noch nicht mal ein Abo! Das nenne ich TOP!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 224858
> 
> ...



Großartig!#6 
Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß beim Anschauen der DVD!:m

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Packy (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Ich poste, weil ich auch eine defekte DVD bekommen habe.
Optisch lässt sich aber rein gar nichts erkennen, keine Kratzer, Schlieren oder sonst was. Ist die Ausgabe 01/15 die heute kam. Bin sehr verwundert, habe natürlich auch mehrere Geräte getestet, keines liest die DVD... #d Habe aber auch nur das Schnupperabo mit den 2 kostenlosen Ausgaben.


----------



## Nüsser (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es am Schnupperabo nicht liegt, da haben die DVDs bei mir genauso funktioniert wie jetzt im regulären Abo. :vik:

 Ich denke, ein Anruf beim Verlag sollte Abhilfe schaffen, mindestens so wie ein Posting hier.


----------



## Packy (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

Hallo, habe dankend auch eine Ersatz DVD bekommen. Komischerweise funktioniert auch diese nicht bei mir. Kann doch nicht sein. Wie gesagt, ich habe einen DVD Player am TV und 2 Notebooks. Andere DVDs und CDs funktionieren aber!!

Nochwas anderes: In der Januar 2015 Ausgabe war bei mir eine Kartonierte Din-A4 Seite mit Coupons für Fishermans Partner Filialen.

Da ist eine Rolle für 1,99 im Angebot (ja, ich weiß...) habe leider nur den Coupon ausgerissen, die Rückseite _überflogen _und den Rest davon entsorgt. Dummerweise habe ich mir die Rückseite erst soeben komplett durchgelesen..... 
Naja, ich brauch den Adress Coupon noch!! Hat den jemand und kann ihn einscannen??? Das sollte dann ja kein Problem sein!


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kauft Fisch und Fang!!!!*

#gJa   

#h

ABBA  nich  2014


----------

